# Crna billing



## gbausman (Aug 16, 2011)

I have several cases in which a new CRNA to our hospital was overseen by an established CRNA, do I bill  for the New CRNA's service or the Established CRNA's service? Is there a specific modifier to use in this case?


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 17, 2011)

If the start time is when the CRNA places the spinal then they can not be involved in other cases and bill overlapping times. It was  my understanding if the CRNA was soley involved in a case they need to be present with the patient  until they were in recovery following the procedure.


----------



## gbausman (Aug 18, 2011)

This is more of a Proctoring situation than anything, the established CRNA is over seeing the New CRNA for a set amount of cases before she is allowed to be alone on a case. I am unsure which CRNA to bill the charges under.


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 18, 2011)

I think I posted my previous response to your question in accident trying to respond to another question. Sorry about that. Although I don't know the best reference to guide in assitance in your  question in cases where the CRNA might relieve another CRNA I try to look at the time  and who was present for the most demanding portions and look at signatures and who did the most documentation to try to determine which CRNA to bill for.


----------

